# 3x3x3 - April 3 - 9, 2006



## dougreed (Apr 3, 2006)

If you have not yet read the rules for this competition, please do so before you attempt these solves. *Please remember to include your name (first and last) in your posts.*

Thanks, and good luck!

1. L D R2 U' D2 R' L B' R U' F2 U2 D' L2 B' L F B U' D2 R' B' U D2 F2
2. U L' R D2 B' R' B R F R2 D L2 R' F' D' F2 U F L2 D' F L U2 B' L
3. L B2 F2 L2 U F2 L B2 U' F U B2 F2 R D B U2 L U2 L F2 R2 D B R
4. L2 U2 D B' L' D2 R B D' B2 U F2 R D U' B D F U' R2 B' D' L' R' F'
5. U B L2 D U2 B' R' B' D2 U2 F2 R2 D' F D' L2 F B2 U B2 U F' B L2 B2


----------



## BillT (Apr 3, 2006)

Name: Bill Tuscher
Average: 17.40
Times: 15.30 (14.30) 18.77 (18.96) 18.12


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 3, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Average: 15.73
Times: 15.04, (17.83), 15.14, 17.01, (14.33)


----------



## Joël (Apr 4, 2006)

*Name:* Jo?l van Noort
*Average:* 15.31
*Times:* (13.73), 15.26, (20.34), 14.99, 15.67

*Comment:* The cube slipped out my hands during the 20...


----------



## Gungz (Apr 4, 2006)

Name: Yu Jeong-Min
Average: 15.77
Times: 15.73 15.00 (13.36) 16.59 (POP:finished 25.32)

edit: changed average from 15.17s. PM me if you made a mistake with your times that isn't reflected in this change.

-dougreed


----------



## Joël (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gungz_@Apr 4 2006, 06:15 PM
> * Name: Yu Jeong-Min
> Average: 15.17
> Times: 15.73 15.00 (13.36) 16.59 (POP:finished 25.32) *


 :huh: 

With those times, I think the average should be: 15.77:

(15.73 + 15.00 + 16.59) / 3 = 15.773333333.


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 5, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Average: 20.52
Times: 21.31, (19.76), 19.95, 20.30, (22.53)
Quote: Not good


----------



## pjk (Apr 5, 2006)

Name: Patrick Kelly
Average: 44.51
Times: (52.43), 41.09, (40.89), 44.56, 47.89

I did well on these. Just did an average of 12 earlier today and was right around 45


----------



## Gungz (Apr 5, 2006)

oh.. my mistake  sorry, thanks joel,and dougreed 


*timer calculate 15.73+15.00+(13.36)+16.59 /4 =15.17


----------



## Richard (Apr 5, 2006)

Richard Meyer
47.18,49.17,(45.85),52.11,(56.85)
Avg: 49.48


----------



## ambierona (Apr 6, 2006)

Name: Ambie Vald?s
Average: 23.39
Times: (27.31), 23.19, (23.06), 23.64, 23.35


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 7, 2006)

Average: 17.17
Times: 17.04 17.48 (16.41) 16.98 (17.71)

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, ( C )OLL and PLL.

Michael Fung


----------



## caseyp (Apr 7, 2006)

Name: Casey Pernsteiner
Average: 14.43
Times: 13.64, 13.56, (12.12), 16.08, (16.46)


----------



## Cubefactor (Apr 8, 2006)

Richard Patterson
17.07 avg

times: (19.88) 15.64 (15.22) 18.76 16.81


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Apr 9, 2006)

Name: Guillaume Meunier
Times : (13.13), (37.56), 15.42, 14.01, 13.32
Average : 14.25s

The 37s was a pop with 3 pieces under my chair!!!

Guillaume <_<


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 9, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 21.67
Times: 22.24, (23.05), 22.14, (19.92), 20.62


----------



## Pedro (Apr 10, 2006)

Name: Pedro Santos
Average: 18.15 seconds
Times: 17.42, 17.05, (20.22), (15.23), 19.97

I was under bad light...


----------



## AbelBrata (Apr 10, 2006)

Name: Abel Brata
Average: 23.15
Times: 21.70, (25.53), (18.56), 24.34, 23.40

Almost couldn't participate this week...


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 10, 2006)

Jon Morris
Average 16.65
Times 17.59, 16.65, (15.17), 15.71, (20.07)

I was in a hurry to get this done. Bad week on all three sizes!


----------



## dougreed (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you all for competing!
 
*
1. Guillaume Meunier.......14.25
2. Casey Pernsteiner.......14.43
3. Joel van Noort..........15.31
*
4. Frank Morris............15.73
5. Yu Jeong-Min............15.77
6. Jon Morris..............16.65
7. Richard Patterson.......17.07
8. Michael Fung............17.17
9. Bill Tuscher............17.40
10.Pedro Santos............18.15
11.Andy Tsao...............20.52
12.Craig Bouchard..........21.67
13.Abel Brata..............23.15
14.Ambie Valdes............23.39
15.Patrick Kelly...........44.51
16.Richard Meyer...........49.48


----------

